# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Մի՞թե երեխաներին պետք է Ձմեռ պապը

## Արշակ

Ծնողները սովորաբար երեխաներին պատմում են մի ոմն Ձմեռ Պապի մասին, որը Նոր Տարուն իրենց նվերներ է բերում: Ընդ որում հորինվում են բազմաթիվ կեղծ մանրամասներ նրա մասին: Երեխաները սկզբում այնքան ել չեն պատկերացնում այդ անիրական արարածին, բայց քանի որ փոքր երեխան ամենաշատը վստահում է իր ծնողներին, այդ պատճառով ինքն իրեն ստիպում է հավատալ նրա գոյությանը: Բայց որոշ ժամանակ անց երեխային սկսում են տանջել կասկածները: Այդ տանջալի ժամանակաշրջանը հաճախ տարիներ է տևում: Այնուհետև երեխան այլևս չի կարողանում աչք փակել արդեն ակնհայտ կեղծիքի վրա ու առաջ է գալիս խոր հիասթափություն ու անվստահություն ծնողների և շրջապատող մարդկանց ազնվության նկատմամբ:
Բայց միթե՞ ավելի գեղեցիկ չի լինի, եթե ամանորյա  նվերները տան հենց երեխայի ծնողները:
Չէ՞ որ այդպես երեխան վաղուց սպասված նվերների ու բարիքների համար շնորհակալ կլինի ու ջերմությամբ կլցվի իր հարազատ ծնողների նկատմամբ և ոչ թե ինչ-որ հնարովի ծերուկի, որը պարզվում է, որ իրականում իրենց չաղ ու լաչառ հարևանուհին էր՝ բամբակե մորուքով ու կարմիր խալաթով:

Միթե արժե երեխաներին խաբել ու ենթարկել նման սթրեսների:

Ասելիքս ավարտեմ Հ. Թումանյանի խոսքով.
«Բարի մտքով լինի ասված թե չար, սիրուց թե ատելությունից – սուտը սուտ է և միշտ դատապարտելի»:

----------

sharick (07.09.2012), Ֆոտոն (31.08.2012)

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Ծնողները սովորաբար երեխաներին պատմում են մի ոմն Ձմեռ Պապի մասին, որը Նոր տարուն իրենց նվերներ է բերում: Ընդ որում հորինվում են բազմաթիվ կեղծ մանրամասներ նրա մասին: Երեխաները սկզբում այնքան ել չեն պատկերացնում այդ անիրական արարածին, բայց քանի որ փոքր երեխան ամենաշատը վստահում է իր ծնողներին, այդ պատճառով ինքն իրեն ստիպում է հավատալ նրա գոյությանը: Բայց որոշ ժամանակ անց երեխային սկսում են տանջել կասկածները: Այդ տանջալի ժամանակաշրջանը հաճախ տարիներ է տևում: Այնուհետև երեխան այլևս չի կարողանում աչք փակել արդեն ակնհայտ կեղծիքի վրա ու առաջ է գալիս խոր հիասթափություն ու անվստահություն ծնողների և շրջապատող մարդկանց ազնվության նկատմամբ:
> Բայց միթե՞ ավելի գեղեցիկ չի լինի, եթե ամանորյա  նվերները տան հենց երեխայի ծնողները:
> Չէ՞ որ այդպես երեխան վաղուց սպասված նվերների ու բարիքների համար շնորհակալ կլինի ու ջերմությամբ կլցվի իր հարազատ ծնողների նկատմամբ և ոչ թե ինչ-որ հնարովի ծերուկի, որը պարզվում է, որ իրականում իրենց չաղ ու լաչառ հարևանուհին էր:
> 
> Ասելիքս ավարտեմ Հ. Թումանյանի խոսքով.
> «Բարի մտքով լինի ասված թե չար, սիրուց թե ատելությունից – սուտը սուտ է և միշտ դատապարտելի»:


Ուղղակի պեըք չի սենց պարզ բանի մեջ այսքան խորանալ: Շատ ժամանակ այդ անցումային պահը, այսինքն երբ երեխան հասկանում է , որ չկա ձմեռ պապ, հաճելի պահեր է առաջացնում երեխայի մոտ, որովհետև նա բացահայտում է մի բան , որ իրեն շատ էր հետաքրքրում: Ու ընդհանրապես այդ երևույթից երեխայի մոտ միայն բարի ու ջերմ հուշեր են մնում:
Վերջիվերջո, ժամանակը ապացուցում է , որ դրա մեջ սխալ բան չկա, հակառակ դեպքում վաղուց վերացած կլիներ Ձմեռ պապի գաղափարը...

----------

DavitH (07.05.2013)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Միգուցե հենց լեգենդն է հետաքրքրություն ստեղծում, ախր ծնողների կողմից նվերներ կարող են ստանալ ցանկացած ժամանակ: Իսկ Ձմեռ պապը գալիս է տարին մի անգամ, գիշերով ու խորհրդավոր ձևով… Այդ հեքիաթն ինքնըստինքյան նվեր է…

----------

DavitH (07.05.2013), keyboard (01.09.2012)

----------


## Angelina

> Միգուցե հենց լեգենդն է հետաքրքրություն ստեղծում, ախր ծնողների կողմից նվերներ կարող են ստանալ ցանկացած ժամանակ: Իսկ Ձմեռ պապը գալիս է տարին մի անգամ, գիշերով ու խորհրդավոր ձևով… Այդ հեքիաթն ինքնըստինքյան նվեր է…


Խելացի պատասխան է: Բրավո ............................................................................. :Hands Up:   :Cool:   :Tongue:   :Tongue:   :Tongue:   :Tongue:

----------

DavitH (07.05.2013), John (24.11.2016)

----------


## Արշակ

> …Շատ ժամանակ այդ անցումային պահը, այսինքն երբ երեխան հասկանում է , որ չկա ձմեռ պապ, հաճելի պահեր է առաջացնում երեխայի մոտ, որովհետև նա բացահայտում է մի բան , որ իրեն շատ էր հետաքրքրում: Ու ընդհանրապես այդ երևույթից երեխայի մոտ միայն բարի ու ջերմ հուշեր են մնում:


Չեմ կարծում թե նման բացահայտումը երեխաներին հաճելի լինի: Գոնե ինձ համար այդպես չէր:  :Smile:  Ճիշտն ասած ես ինձ մեղավոր էի զգում, որ բռնացրել եմ ծնողներիս սուտը:  :Blush:  
Իհարկե, շատ երեխաներ ենթագիտակցորեն փորձում են արդարացնել այն ու մոռանալ տհաճ զգացողությունները: Բայց միևնույն է, կեղծիքը հաստատ ինչ-որ նստվածք է տալիս:



> Վերջիվերջո, ժամանակը ապացուցում է , որ դրա մեջ սխալ բան չկա, հակառակ դեպքում վաղուց վերացած կլիներ Ձմեռ պապի գաղափարը...


Համաձայն չեմ, որ ժամանակն ապացուցում է նման բաների լավը լինելը. բազմաթիվ անիմաստ ու վնասակար ավանդույթներ կան, որոնք դարեդար պահպանվում են:
Ի դեպ, այդպիսի թեմա ունենք ֆորումում՝ «Անիմաստ ու անցանկալի ավանդույթներ ու սովորույթներ»
 :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուղղակի պեըք չի սենց պարզ բանի մեջ այսքան խորանալ: Շատ ժամանակ այդ անցումային պահը, այսինքն երբ երեխան հասկանում է , որ չկա ձմեռ պապ, հաճելի պահեր է առաջացնում երեխայի մոտ, որովհետև նա բացահայտում է մի բան , որ իրեն շատ էր հետաքրքրում: Ու ընդհանրապես այդ երևույթից երեխայի մոտ միայն բարի ու ջերմ հուշեր են մնում:


Ձմեռ պապի գոյություն չունենալու մասին նորությունը մանկությանս մեծագույն ու ամենադաժան հիասթափությունն է եղել...  :Sad:  Այնպես կուզենայի մինչև հիմա էլ հավատալ Ձմեռ պապի գոյությանը։ Բայց քանի որ արդեն գիտեմ, որ գոյություն չունի, համարում եմ, որ ճիշտ կլիներ, եթե հենց սկզբից էլ իմանայի դրա մասին։ 



> Վերջիվերջո, ժամանակը ապացուցում է , որ դրա մեջ սխալ բան չկա, հակառակ դեպքում վաղուց վերացած կլիներ Ձմեռ պապի գաղափարը...


Չկասկածես, մի օր հաստատ կվերանա։ Մի բան հաստատ է. այսօր երեխաներն անհամեմատ ավելի շուտ են իմանում, որ Ձմեռ պապիկ իրականում չկա, քան, օրինակ, իմ ժամանակ էր։ Դա ցույց է տալիս, որ հեռու չէ այն ժամանակը, երբ երեխաներին այդ հարցում խաբելն ընդհանրապես անիմաստ կդառնա ու նույնիսկ հնարավոր չի լինի։ 

Ինչևէ, կապրենք, կտեսնենք։  :Wink:  
Ամեն դեպքում, ես էլ չեմ ընդունում սուտը՝ նույնիսկ ամենաքաղցր տեսքով։  :Tongue:

----------


## Riddle

Պետք է: :Smile:  Երեխաներին հեքիաթ է պետք՝ ճիշտ ու գեղեցիկ մատուցված հեքիաթ: Եվ հեքիաթներն էլ պիտի գեղեցիկ ավարտվեն՝ իրենց տեղը զիջելով իրականությանը: Ձմեռ Պապի չգոյության մեջ համոզվելուց առաջացած հիասթափությունն ավելի փոքր ու թույլ է, քան՝ տարիներով նրան անկեղծորեն սպասելն ու հավատալը, այնպես որ, կարծում եմ, ոչ-ոք չի համաձայնի այն մտքի հետ, որ ավելի լավ էր ինքը երբեք չհավատար այդ կարմրաքիթ ծերուկի գոյությանը, քան հավատար, ու հիասթափվեր: Ախր մանկության ամենագեղեցիկ ու ամենաշոշափելի հեքիաթներից մեկն է, որտեղ երեխան էլ է ինքն իր կարևոր անձով մասնակցություն ունենում: Նույն կերպ, մենք մեծանալով համոզվում ենք, որ Կարմիր Գլխարկը գայլի հետ բանակցություններ չի վարել անտառում, կամ՝ երեք խոզուկները տուն պատրաստել չէին կարող, բայց մի՞թե կարելի է ասել, որ մեզ խաբել են՝ պատմելով այդ հեքիաթները: Այնպես որ Ձմեռ Պապի մասին պատմություննները սուտ համարել պետք չէ, Ձմեռ Պապը պարզապես մանկության հրաշքներից մեկն է, որից զրկվելուն արժանի չէ ոչ մի երեխա: :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Ես ինքս շատ շուտ եմ իմացել, որ նա չկա, ու շատ կուզեի այնպես լիներ, որ ավելի երկար ժամանակ հավատայի Ձմեռ Պապին, որովհետև ինձ թվում է՝ այդպես ինչ-որ բան կիսատ է մնացել: :Smile:

----------

erexa (01.09.2012)

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Բոլորտ էլ հասկանում եք ,որ այս երևույթը ուղղակի ժամանակի պահանջ է…
Ու էնքանով է հաճելի ու ճիշտ, որքան որ այն գոյություն է ունեցել ու որքան դեռ կշարունակվի:
Հավերժ ոչ մի բան էլ չկա, պարզից պարզ է , որ մի ժամանակ հետո ձմեռ պապուն կփոխարինի այլ կերպար, բայց հաստատ երևույթը չի վերանա…


Երեխաներին հեքիաթ է պետք--------------------շատ ճիշտ է ասված:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ես աթեիստ չեմ, բայց տվյալ պարագայում հարմար եմ գտնում ասել, որ նմանապես մեծահասկաներն էլ հավատում են Աստծուն: ցանկացած գերբնական երևույթ վերագրում աստծուն: Ինչպես երեխան չի տեսել Ձմեռ պապին, այլ ծնողի նվիրած խաղալիքով ու պատմածներով հավատացել է նրան, այնպես էլ մեծահասակը հավատում է Աստված կոչվող "հեքիաթ"-ին: 
Այդ հեքիաթն է հենց մեզ ուժ տալիս, որ մենք ապրենք, հավատանք ու ուրախանանք կյանքի լավագույն պահերով…

----------


## Guest

Կրկին այն պահն է, որ պետի փափուկ արտահայտվեմ… Դժվար կլինի չնեղացնել Արշակին ու Անահիտին, բայց ամեն դեպքում ամեն ինչ կախված է ձեր ծնողներից: Ծնողը պիտի հասկանա և զգա այն պահը երբ Ձմեռ Պապու սիրուն և խորհրդավոր հեքիաթը երեխային հաճույք կպատճառի, և զգա այն պահը երբ կարելի է երեխային այն ամենը այնպես ներկայացնել, որ երեխան զգա, որ նա մեծացել է, նրան այլևս հարկավոր չե նմանատիպ բաներ: Երեխան անգամ գոհ կմնա ծնողներից նրա համար, որ նրան արդեմ մեծ են համարում, և նույն ժամանակ նրա մեջ կմնան այն բարի հուշերը:

----------


## Selene

Նախ ասեմ որ Ձմեռ Պապու հետ կապված իմ հիշողությունները դասվում են մանկությանս լավագույն հիշողությունների ցանկում :Smile:  
Միգուցե փոքր-ինչ հիասթափվել եմ իմանալով ճշմարտությունը,բայց
 այնուամենայնիվ կյանքի ամեն մի էտապ ունի իր համն ու հոտը,իսկ Ձմեռ Պապին հենց մանկական տարիքի կարեւոր հետաքրքրություններից մեկն է.Երեւի ձեզանից 
յուրաքանչյուրն էլ ինձ հետ կհամաձայնի,որ ցանակացած մանուկի Նոր Տարին գրավում է միայն տոնածառով ու Ձմեռ Պապիի նվերներով,իր համար դա է իր մեծ ուրախությունը,եւ խլել այդ ուրախությունը փոքրիկից,ինձ թվում է, ճիշտ չէ.
Ամեն մեկն էլ կյանքի ընթացքում բացահայտում է շատ կեղծիքներ,բայց
 հիմնականում այդ բացահայտումը լինում է այն ժամանակ,երբ որոշ չափով գոնե դրան պատրաստ ես լինում.Տվյալ դեպքում երեխաների համար Ձմեռ Պապին  ցանկալի կեղծիք է,իսկ դրա բացահայումը երեխաները կանեն,երբ հասուն լինեն այդչափ :Think:   :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

Բա եթե չլնի, ո՞վ ա նվեր բերելու:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.11.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բա եթե չլնի, ո՞վ ա նվեր բերելու:


Ով որ մինչև էդ էր բերում։  :Tongue:   :LOL:

----------


## Fobus

Guest-ի հետ լիովին համաձայն եմ :
Ամեն ինչ պետք է ճիշտ մատուցվի: Հասկանալ, որ չկա Ձմեո Պապիկ, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ լսել, որ դու արդեն մեծ ես, դա շատ ավելի լավ է:

----------


## Aida

Իմ կարծիքով Ձմեռ Պապիկի գոյության մասին պատմությունը չարժե անվանել սուտ: Չէ որ այդ «սուտը» երեխաներին միայն ուրախ և հաճելի պահեր է պարգևում: Կարծում եմ, որ ամեն մեկս էլ անսահման երջանկությամբ էինք սպասում Ձմեռ Պապի նվերներին և նրան գրում նամակներ: Փոքրիկների համար Ձմեռ Պապի գոյությունը ապացույց է, որ հրաշքներ լինում են, որ աշխարհում ամեն ինչ արդար է ու կա բարություն, որ քաղաքի չար ու ջղային պարոնների կողքին կա նաև մի բարի պապիկ, որն իրենց երբեք չի մոռանում և նվերներով այցելում է թեկուզ տարին մեկ անգամ: Բացի էդ էլ Ձմեռ Պապը նման է մի իրական հեքիաթի, իսկ երեխաները պաշտում են հեքիաթներ և ձգտում են ունենալ հեքիաթային կյանք: Երեխաներին ոչ թե պետք է, այլ շատ է պետք Ձմեռ պապը: Իսկ ճշմարտությունը երեխաների համար լինում է կյանքի առաջին հիասթափությունը: Երբ երեխան գիտակցում է, որ կյանքում ոչ ամեն ինչն է հեքիաթի նման:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կրկին այն պահն է, որ պետի փափուկ արտահայտվեմ… Դժվար կլինի չնեղացնել Արշակին ու Անահիտին, բայց ամեն դեպքում ամեն ինչ կախված է ձեր ծնողներից: Ծնողը պիտի հասկանա և զգա այն պահը երբ Ձմեռ Պապու սիրուն և խորհրդավոր հեքիաթը երեխային հաճույք կպատճառի, և զգա այն պահը երբ կարելի է երեխային այն ամենը այնպես ներկայացնել, որ երեխան զգա, որ նա մեծացել է, նրան այլևս հարկավոր չե նմանատիպ բաներ: Երեխան անգամ գոհ կմնա ծնողներից նրա համար, որ նրան արդեմ մեծ են համարում, և նույն ժամանակ նրա մեջ կմնան այն բարի հուշերը:


Հայկ ջան, նեղանալու բան չկա, :Wink:  բայց դու մոռանում ես մի «փոքրիկ» հանգամանքի մասին. ծնողները չեն, որ երեխաների առաջ բացում են Ձմեռ պապի չգոյության գաղտնիքը, այլ իրենցից տարիքով ավելի մեծ կամ երբեմն նույնիսկ ավելի փոքր երեխաները, որոնց հետ շփվում է երեխան։ Եվ դա հաճախ տեղի է ունենում են ավելի վաղ, քան երեխան պատրաստ է հասկանալու և, այսպես ասած, թեթև տանելու այդ հիասթափությունը։ 

Եվ հետո, քանի՞ ծնողի ես ճանաչում, որոնք իրենց երեխաներին «ճիշտ ժամանակին» ասել են, որ Ձմեռ պապիկ չկա իրականում։ Հասկանու՞մ ես, ախր համարյա երբեք բանը դրան չի հասնում, նրանց փոխարեն դա անում են երեխաները, և հիասթափությունը երբեմն շատ ուժեղ է լինում...  :Sad:

----------


## Guest

> ծնողները չեն, որ երեխաների առաջ բացում են Ձմեռ պապի չգոյության գաղտնիքը


Իսկ օրենքով պիտի այդպես լինի: 




> Եվ հետո, քանի՞ ծնողի ես ճանաչում, որոնք իրենց երեխաներին «ճիշտ ժամանակին» ասել են, որ Ձմեռ պապիկ չկա իրականում։


Իմ ծնողները միանշանակ… և երևի բոլոր նրանց ծնողները, ովքեր որ պատասխանել էն այս թեմայում, գրելով, որ նրանց համար շատ լավ տպավորություններ է թողել այս հեքիաթը: 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ճիշտ պահին, ապա դա էլ ասեմ, որ այն գալիս է ոչ ուշ քան 6 տարեկանը:
Կարելի է հարցնել, ե՞րբ ես դու հայտնաբերել այս սարսափելի գախտնիքը:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ օրենքով պիտի այդպես լինի:


Հետաքրքիր է, այդ ո՞ր օրենքով...  :Shok:  Համ էլ եթե նույնիսկ ընդունենք, որ օրենքով պիտի այդպես լինի, ի՞նչ օգուտ այդ օրենքից, եթե այն համարյա միշտ խախտվում է...  :Xeloq:  






> Իմ ծնողները միանշանակ… և երևի բոլոր նրանց ծնողները, ովքեր որ պատասխանել էն այս թեմայում, գրելով, որ նրանց համար շատ լավ տպավորություններ է թողել այս հեքիաթը:


Քո ծնողները գուցե քեզ ժամանակին ասել են (չնայած այդ «ժամանակին» բառն էլ է շատ հարաբերական ու վիճելի), բայց համոզված եմ, որ այս թեմայում համարյա բոլոր գրողներն էլ իրենց ընկերներից են իմացել կամ պատահաբար են հայտնաբերել։




> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ճիշտ պահին, ապա դա էլ ասեմ, որ այն գալիս է ոչ ուշ քան 6 տարեկանը:


Արդեն ասել եմ, որ դա շատ հարաբերական է ու շատ վիճելի, և չի կարելի միանշանակ ասել, որ այսինչ տարիքում երեխան արդեն պատրաստ է ընկալել այդ դաժան ճշմարտությունը։ 



> Կարելի է հարցնել, ե՞րբ ես դու հայտնաբերել այս սարսափելի գախտնիքը:


Ասեմ, որ իմ հասակակիցներից բավականին ուշ՝ 9 տարեկանում... Դե, ես փոքր ժամանակ միամիտ երեխա եմ եղել, բացի դրանից երևի ինչ-որ տեղ նաև չեմ ուզեցել իմանալ, որովհետև այդ հեքիաթն ինձ շատ ձեռ էր տալիս։ Հիմա որ մտածում եմ, երևի ավելի շուտ եմ սկսել կասկածել, բայց երկար ժամանակ փորձում էի դիմադրել այդ ճշմարտությանը, ու երբ դասընկերներս ծիծաղելով ասում էին, որ Ձմեռ պապիկ չկա, ես վիրավորված հակաճառում էի՝ պնդելով, որ կա։  :Nono:   :Beee:  Բավականին տխուր էր...  :Sad:

----------


## Վազգեն

Պստիկ երեխաներ ջան, ձեզ մի գաղտնիք եմ ուզում բացել։ :Secret:    Իրականում Ձմեռ պապիկ կա։ Ուրիշներին մի լսեք։  :Baby:  Իրանք իրանց խելոք չեն պահել, ու դրա համար նվերներ չեն ստանում ու միամիտ–միամիտ կարծում են, որ Ձմեռ պապ չկա։  :Tongue:  Հարիֆ են, էլի։  :LOL:  
Սպասեք Նոր Տարին կգա, Ձմեռ պապը էլի կհայտնվի։ :IMG Smile:  

Հ.Գ.։ Ֆորումը բոլորի տարիքր մարդկանց համար է, այդ թվում երեխաների։ Բա ո՞ր հանկարծ մի երեխա մտնի ֆորում ու ձեր գրած ստերը կարդա։ Ի՜՜։ :Tomato:

----------

Ruby Rue (02.09.2012), sharick (07.09.2012), Աթեիստ (25.11.2016)

----------


## John

Կարծում եմ, որ ձմեռ պապի անհրա-եժտությունը բոլոր -ամանակներում էլ եղել է ու կլինի:

----------


## Shauri

> Մի՞թե երեխաներին պետք է Ձմեռ պապը


Ոչ միայն երեխաներին... Բոլորին էլ պետք է: Ես ինքս շատ կուզեի տեսնել իսկական Ձմեռ Պապին` երկար սպիտակ մորուքով, կարմիր զգեստով ու կարմրած քթով... Նույնիսկ եթե նվերներ չբերեր...  :Blush:  
Մեծերին էլ են հեքիաթներ պետք, չնայած շատերը իրենք իրենց չեն խոստովանում... Եթե մի քիչ ավելի հաճախ հավատայինք հեքիաթների, ամեն ինչ ավելի հեշտ կլիներ  :Love:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ոչ միայն երեխաներին... Բոլորին էլ պետք է: Ես ինքս շատ կուզեի տեսնել իսկական Ձմեռ Պապին` երկար սպիտակ մորուքով, կարմիր զգեստով ու կարմրած քթով... Նույնիսկ եթե նվերներ չբերեր...  
> Մեծերին էլ են հեքիաթներ պետք, չնայած շատերը իրենք իրենց չեն խոստովանում... Եթե մի քիչ ավելի հաճախ հավատայինք հեքիաթների, ամեն ինչ ավելի հեշտ կլիներ


Է, թող լիներ, մենք էլ հավատայինք։  :Sad:   Ես էլ մեծ հաճույքով կհավատայի, բայց... ախր ստից Ձմեռ պապիկներին ո՞նց հավատաս։  :Cray:

----------


## Guest

> ախր ստից Ձմեռ պապիկներին ո՞նց հավատաս։


 :Think:  ստից բանին չի կարելի հավատալ:
Ոնց որ դա շատ տարածված երևույթ ա:

----------


## Ramzes

Կարծում եմ, որ պետք է, քանզի Ձմեռ պապի հետ կապված պատմությունները շատ հետաքրքիր են մանուկների համար ու նրանց անմեղ մանկության մի մասն են կազմում: Ամեն ինչ իր ժամանակն ունի, իսկ մանկությունը պետք պահել անարատ ու պարզ, միևնույնն է, հետագայում երեխաները մեծանում են և ինքներն են հասկանում ամեն ինչ:

----------


## Երկնային

_Վերջերս եկել եմ այն եզրակացությանը, որ գուցե ճիշտ է, որ երեխային հենց սկզբց էլ չխաբել Ձմեռ Պապի գոյությամբ… 

Երեխայի կյանքը կարելի է դարձնել հեքիաթ… ոչ թե միայն Նոր Տարու օրը, այլ ամեն օր… ու անպայման չէ, որ այդ հեքիաթը սուտ լինի… դա է, որ երեխային հիասթափություն է պատճառում…գուցե առաջին հիասթափությունը իր կյանքում… իր հեքիաթը ցդում է, այն հեքիաթը որին այդքան հավատում ու սպասում էր… 

Եկեք ապրենք հեքիաթում, որը իրական կլինի… 
Եկեք նվիրենք մեր երեխաներին իրական հեքիաթ…_

----------


## ivy

> Ծնողները սովորաբար երեխաներին պատմում են մի ոմն Ձմեռ Պապի մասին, որը Նոր Տարուն իրենց նվերներ է բերում: Ընդ որում հորինվում են բազմաթիվ կեղծ մանրամասներ նրա մասին: Երեխաները սկզբում այնքան ել չեն պատկերացնում այդ անիրական արարածին, բայց քանի որ փոքր երեխան ամենաշատը վստահում է իր ծնողներին, այդ պատճառով ինքն իրեն ստիպում է հավատալ նրա գոյությանը: Բայց որոշ ժամանակ անց երեխային սկսում են տանջել կասկածները: Այդ տանջալի ժամանակաշրջանը հաճախ տարիներ է տևում: Այնուհետև երեխան այլևս չի կարողանում աչք փակել արդեն ակնհայտ կեղծիքի վրա ու առաջ է գալիս խոր հիասթափություն ու անվստահություն ծնողների և շրջապատող մարդկանց ազնվության նկատմամբ:
> Բայց միթե՞ ավելի գեղեցիկ չի լինի, եթե ամանորյա  նվերները տան հենց երեխայի ծնողները:
> Չէ՞ որ այդպես երեխան վաղուց սպասված նվերների ու բարիքների համար շնորհակալ կլինի ու ջերմությամբ կլցվի իր հարազատ ծնողների նկատմամբ և ոչ թե ինչ-որ հնարովի ծերուկի, որը պարզվում է, որ իրականում իրենց չաղ ու լաչառ հարևանուհին էր՝ բամբակե մորուքով ու կարմիր խալաթով:
> 
> Միթե արժե երեխաներին խաբել ու ենթարկել նման սթրեսների:
> 
> Ասելիքս ավարտեմ Հ. Թումանյանի խոսքով.
> «Բարի մտքով լինի ասված թե չար, սիրուց թե ատելությունից – սուտը սուտ է և միշտ դատապարտելի»:


Ձմեռ պապի մասին պատմությունը, և հետո իրականության բացահայտումն իմ կարծիքով չի կարող վնասել երեխային: Մանուկ հասակում երեխայի կյանքը նման է հեքիաթի. ամեն ինչ ընկալվում է ոչ թե իրական տրամաբանությամբ, այլ ինչ-որ կախարդական գույների ներքո: Եվ այդ հեքիաթի մեջ Ձմեռ պապի գոյությունն ավելի, քան ներդաշնակ է: Սովորաբար երեխաներն իմանում են, որ Ձմեռ պապ չկա այն  ժամանակ, երբ մանկության «կախարդական արահետը» քիչ-քիչ վերածվում է մեծահասակների աշխարհ տանող իրական ու կոշտ ճանապարհի: Այդ շրջանում մեծացող երեխան արդեն շատ բաներ է իր համար բացահայտում, օրինակ՝ այն, որ արագիլի օգնության փոխարեն երեխաներն այլ կերպ են աշխարհ գալիս, կամ այն, որ Ձմեռ պապի փոխարեն ծնողներն են նվերներ բերում: Եվ այդ բացահայտումները հասունացման շրջանի բնականոն բաղադրիչներից են: Երեխան իր հեքիաթից քիչ-քիչ տեղափոխվում է իրականություն: Եթե անգամ չասել Ձմեռ պապի գոյության մասին, միևնույն է, երեխայի կախարդական աշխարհում ուրիշ այլ անէկան երևույթներ կլինեն, որոնք այսպես թե այնպես ապրելու են նրա հետ, քան դեռ փոքր է, իսկ մեծանալուն պես՝ հեռանալու են: Այնպես որ, Ձմեռ պապն էլ կարող է լինել այդ անէկան աշխարհի մի գեղեցիկ մասնիկը:

Երբ ես փոքր էի, գիտեի, որ կա ոչ միայն Ձմեռ պապ, այլ ոմն Թզուկ: Ձմեռ պապը այցելում էր ինձ Նոր տարուն, իսկ Թզուկը՝ ծննդյանս օրը: Բացի դրանից, ուրիշ շատ կախարդական բաներ կային իմ մանկական կյանքում: Ու ես շատ շնորհակալ եմ մայիկիս իմ մանկությունը գեղեցիկ հեքիաթի վերածելու համար: Միայն դրա շնորհիվ է, որ հիմա ունեմ զարգացած երևակայություն, որն ինչ-որ չափով կոմպենսացնում է բոլոր մտավոր թերություններս:  :Smile: 
Ես իմ երեխային երբեք չեմ զրկի նման սիրուն հեքիաթի մեջ ապրելու հնարավորությունից:

----------

Chuk (02.09.2012), Աթեիստ (25.11.2016)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> _Վերջերս եկել եմ այն եզրակացությանը, որ գուցե ճիշտ է, որ երեխային հենց սկզբց էլ չխաբել Ձմեռ Պապի գոյությամբ… 
> 
> Երեխայի կյանքը կարելի է դարձնել հեքիաթ… ոչ թե միայն Նոր Տարու օրը, այլ ամեն օր… ու անպայման չէ, որ այդ հեքիաթը սուտ լինի… դա է, որ երեխային հիասթափություն է պատճառում…գուցե առաջին հիասթափությունը իր կյանքում… իր հեքիաթը ցդում է, այն հեքիաթը որին այդքան հավատում ու սպասում էր… 
> 
> Եկեք ապրենք հեքիաթում, որը իրական կլինի… 
> Եկեք նվիրենք մեր երեխաներին իրական հեքիաթ…_


Նյուտիկ ջան իսկ ո՞վ ասեց հեքիաթ է  :Jpit: , էտ էլ խլենք երեխաներից բա հետո՞ :Blush:  (թողնենք միայն Բոբո ձյաձյային  :LOL: ), եթե հեքիաթ էլ է շատ գեղեցիկ հեքիաթ է , համենայն դեպս ես հավատում եմ  :Tongue:  , չեմ կարծում , որ դա ճակատագրական սուտ հեքիաթներից է , որը կարող է հանգեցնել երեխայի երազների փլուզման , կամ բերել հիասթափությունների : Իմ կարծիքով երեխաները «ծանր» չեն տանում , ինչպես ներկայացվեց , այլ ընդհակառակը իմանալուց հետո երեխան արդեն իրենց մեծ ու կարևոր է զգում՝կարծես աշխարհի ամենակարևոր գաղտնիքներից մեկը բացահայտած լինի  ու իրան հաստատ լավա զգում, որ ինքը գիտի, իսկ իրենից փոքրը չէ  :Yes: 

Հ.Գ. Իրական հեքիաթներ կյանքում չեն լինում.... :Blush:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Անահի՜տ... ինչ ծանո՜թ բաներ էիր գրել  :Smile:  բայց, ի տարբերություն ձեզ, ինձ ծնողներս ասացին, ես չբացահայտեցի... ավելի ճիշտ՝ աչքս փակում էի էն ամենի վրա, ինչը ինձ համոզում էր, որ Ձմեռ Պապ չկա... համադասարանցիներս ծիծաղում էին  (7 տարեկան էի), քույրիկերս ամեն կերպ փորձում էին հասկացնել, իսկ ես համառորեն նամակներ էի գրում ու կարդում հայրիկիս գրած պատասխանն ու իսկապես չէի զգում ձեռագերի նմանությունը, որովհետև գիտեի, որ Ձմեռ Պապիկն էր գրում... վերջին անգամ ոչ միայն գիտեի, այլև *համոզված էի*, որովհետև, գուցե հենց էդ «ներքին պայքարի» արդյունքում էնքան էի ինձ ներշնչել, որ Ամանորի գիշերը, երբ արդեն անկողնում պառկած էի, քնելուց առաջ պատուհանի անկյունում տեսա Պապիկի կարմիր գլխարկը, որն արագորեն անհետացավ (մեծերը դա հոլյուցինացիա կանվանեն  :Fool: , որովհետև 5-րդ հարկի պատուհանից ոչ մեկի գլխարկը չէր կարող երևալ)... հաջորդ օրը տանը պատմեցի ու ծնողներս հասկացան, որ իսկապես _ժամանական է_ ... ասացին, ես էլ սկսեցի հոնգուր-հոնգուր լաց լինել Երևան-Էջմիածին ավտոբուսում, մարդիկ էլ կոնֆետներ էին տալիս ու կարծում, թե կարող են դրանով փոխհատուցել հեքիաթի կորուստը...

ինչևէ... էսօր ինձ համար սա մանկությանս ամենահետաքրքիր հուշերից... չէ, հենց ամենահետաքրքիրը, հենց խոսք է գնում մանուկ օրերի մասին, սա եմ հիշում (ու ևս մի դեպք, որը թեմայի հետ կապ չունի)... թեկուզ լաց եղա, թեկուզ տխրեցի, բայց ախր մինչ այդ ունեի հեքիաթը, ախր հեքիաթում էի, ախր էդ հեքիաթն ինձ արդեն այցելում էր...  :Rolleyes:  
կարծում եմ, իսկապես շատ գեղեցիկ հեքիաթ է Ձմեռ Պապիկը, էն էլ էսօրվա նյութապաշտ դարում նման հրաշքների կարիքն էնքան է զգացվում, գոնե փոքրիկները, գոնե իրենց գիտակցական կյանքի մի քանի տարիներիիկները վայելեն էս հրաշքը, որովհետև հետո դա շատ լուսավոր հետք է թողնում... իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է հիասթափությանը, ապա, կարծում եմ, ծնողները կարող են էնպես անել, որ փոքրիկները հասկանան ու ներեն իրենց...
 ի դեպ, ճիշտ չեմ համարում Ձմեռ Պապիկին տուն հրավիրելը... ինքս երբեք տանը Ձմեռ Պապիկ չեմ տեսել, բայց ես ունեի նամակներ, որոնք աչքի լույսի պես պահում էի (հետո կորան... երևի աչքիս լույսը խավարեց  :Xeloq: ...), ես ոտանավորիկ էի գրել Պապիկի այցելութան մասին, ես նրան իսկապես սպասում էի ու շա՜տ սիրում...  :Love:

----------


## Amaru

անսիրտ մարդիկ եք  :Sad:  ձերը մենակ սառը հաշվարկներն են  :Sad: 

ես պապիկ չունեմ, բայց Ձմեռ պապիկին հավատում եմ,  ի  :Sad: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
հազար ու մի տափակ հեքիաթների հավատում եք, իսկ ամենասուրբ բաներին տենց վերաբերվում  :Cry:  ինչ վատն եեեեեք  :Cry:   :Cray:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.11.2016)

----------


## Dayana

Չեմ կարդացել գրառումները, բացի մի երկուսից, ուղղակի չհիասթափվելու համար։ Ախր էդ ձնեռ պապին մեզ օդի պես պետքա  :Blush:  ոնց կարող է երխան մեծանալ առանց հավատալու Ձմեռ պապիկին, Ձյունանուշիկին, Բարի փերիներին ու նման պուպուշ բաներին  :Blush:  դա երեխային երեխա պահող ամենակարևոր բաներից է  :Blush:  Իհարկե երբեկ չեմ ընդունի բոբո ձյաձյաներին, սակայն ձմեռ պապիկն իսկապես շատ պետք է  :Blush:   համենայն դեպս ես դրա կարիքը միշտ ունեցել եմ ու հուսով եմ իմ երեխան էլ կունենա  :Blush:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բա Նոր Տարուն ո՞վա բարձի տան նվեր դնելու: 
Բա Նոր Տարուն ո՞վա երեխային խաբելու, որ դուրս գա դուրս հրավառություն նայելու:
Բա Նոր Տարուն ո՞վա բաղձանքով սպասելու Ձմեռ Պապին, որ գա իրան պուպուշ-պուպուշ նվերներ բերի:  :Smile: 

Պետք է, պետք է...  :Smile:

----------


## aerosmith

Ախր ընենց հետաքրքիրա.. ես որ փոքր էի, ընենց մեեեեեեծ անհամբերությամբ էի սպասում ձմեռ պապին. Ախր շաաատ հետաքրքիր էր էէ.
Չգիտեմ ով ոնց, բայց ես իմ երեխեքին ենքան եմ ասելու ձմեռ պապու թվացյալ գոյության մասին, մինչև ինքը այլ տեղից չիմանա որ գոյություն չունի։

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ինչքան հասկանում եմ, ավելի շատ մեծերի ցանկությունն է, որ ձմեռ պապ լինի, քան թե, որ երեխային է դա պետք:  :LOL: 
Ես ձմեռ պապի անհրաժեշտությունը չեմ տեսնում, անիմաստ սուտ ա, որը հիսասթափությունների ա հանգեցնում, Արշակի հետ լրիվ համամիտ եմ, իր գրառումը չեմ կրկնում:

Մերոնք նենց թեթևորեն են էդ պահն անցել, որ հա՛մ չեն խաբել, հա՛մ էլ «հեքիաթից» չեն զրկել, շատ շուտվանից գիտեինք, որ դա ուղղակի արարողություն է, ուրիշ ոչինչ: Թե չէ ո՞վ կհավատա այն բանին, որ ձմեռ պապ կա բոլոր փողոցներում, ամեն տեղ տարբեր շորերով ու կազմվածքով, ամեն երկրում խոսում է տարբեր լեզուներով, մի օրվա մեջ ամբողջ երկրագնդին հասցնում է սպասարկել, միաժամանակ ամեն տեղ լինել, ու էդքան փող ունի:  :LOL:  Կատարյալ աբսուրդ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինչքան հասկանում եմ, ավելի շատ մեծերի ցանկությունն է, որ ձմեռ պապ լինի, քան թե, որ երեխային է դա պետք: 
> Ես ձմեռ պապի անհրաժեշտությունը չեմ տեսնում, անիմաստ սուտ ա, որը հիսասթափությունների ա հանգեցնում, Արշակի հետ լրիվ համամիտ եմ, իր գրառումը չեմ կրկնում:
> 
> Մերոնք նենց թեթևորեն են էդ պահն անցել, որ հա՛մ չեն խաբել, հա՛մ էլ «հեքիաթից» չեն զրկել, շատ շուտվանից գիտեինք, որ դա ուղղակի արարողություն է, ուրիշ ոչինչ: Թե չէ ո՞վ կհավատա այն բանին, որ ձմեռ պապ կա բոլոր փողոցներում, ամեն տեղ տարբեր շորերով ու կազմվածքով, ամեն երկրում խոսում է տարբեր լեզուներով, մի օրվա մեջ ամբողջ երկրագնդին հասցնում է սպասարկել, միաժամանակ ամեն տեղ լինել, ու էդքան փող ունի:  Կատարյալ աբսուրդ:


Դե, եթե կախարդանքի հավատաս, շատ էլ հավատալի կլինի  :Wink: ։ Ամբողջ հարցն էն ա՝ հավատում են, թե չէ։ 
Էհ, բայց ես շատ էի սիրում էդ բիձուկին, ախր ինքը ո՞նց համարձակվեց սուտ դուրս գալ։ Մինչև հիմա չեմ հաշտվում էդ դաժան իրողության հետ։  :LOL:

----------

keyboard (01.09.2012), Nimra (01.09.2012)

----------


## Nimra

> Ինչքան հասկանում եմ, ավելի շատ մեծերի ցանկությունն է, որ ձմեռ պապ լինի, քան թե, որ երեխային է դա պետք: 
> Ես ձմեռ պապի անհրաժեշտությունը չեմ տեսնում, անիմաստ սուտ ա, որը հիսասթափությունների ա հանգեցնում, Արշակի հետ լրիվ համամիտ եմ, իր գրառումը չեմ կրկնում:
> 
> Մերոնք նենց թեթևորեն են էդ պահն անցել, որ հա՛մ չեն խաբել, հա՛մ էլ «հեքիաթից» չեն զրկել, շատ շուտվանից գիտեինք, որ դա ուղղակի արարողություն է, ուրիշ ոչինչ: Թե չէ ո՞վ կհավատա այն բանին, որ ձմեռ պապ կա բոլոր փողոցներում, ամեն տեղ տարբեր շորերով ու կազմվածքով, ամեն երկրում խոսում է տարբեր լեզուներով, մի օրվա մեջ ամբողջ երկրագնդին հասցնում է սպասարկել, միաժամանակ ամեն տեղ լինել, ու էդքան փող ունի:  Կատարյալ աբսուրդ:


Այ հենց էդ աբսուրդին հավատալով էլ երեխաները տարբերվում են մի փոքր մեծերից: Ես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ այդ աբսուրդին հավատացել եմ ու ոչ միայն նվերների համար, այլ այն բանի, որ դա չավարտվող հեքիաթ է ինձ համար:
Մինչև հիմա էլ ամեն ամանորյա լուսաբացի ձեռքս ծածուկ սահեցնում եմ բարձիս տակ ու հավատում եմ, որ այնտեղ, ինձ համար պահված ինչ-որ բան կա:
Ու հիշում եմ, որ երբ փոքր էի ու նաև վերջերս էլ, երբ երազումս ինչ -որ հաճելի բան էի ունենում ձեռքումս ու երբ գիտակցում էի, որ դա երազ է, դնում էի բարձիս տակ, հավատալով, որ երբ արթնանամ, այն կարող եմ վերցնել, իսկ առավոտյան էլ քնաթաթախ ձեռքս դարձյալ բարձի տակն էի սահեցնում :Smile: 
Ես շատ եմ սիրում Ձմեռ Պապիկին ու իմ ապագա բալիկներն էլ ձերծ չեն մնա նրան հավատալուց ու սպասելուց, որովհետև մամայի ու պապայի նվերին իրենք շատ չեն սպասում, մանավանդ ներկայումս հնարավորություններն այնքան մեծ են, որ ամեն օր էլ նվեր անելու հնարավորություն ունեն ծնողները, իսկ Ձմեռ Պապիկից նրանք տարին միայն մեկ անգամ կարող են ստանալ` մեծ անհամբերությամբ սպասելով:
Հիշում եմ, երբ տառերն արդեն սովորել էի գրել, առաջին անգամ ինքս էի նամակ գրում, իսկ մեր հարևանի ամուսինն այն վերցրել էր, կարդում էր ու ծիծաղում :Dntknw:  ցանկություններից մեկն եղել էր _լարովի մոկ_ ունենալը, որն այդպես էլ չունեցա :Sad:  ինձ ասում էր մեր հայաթի մկներից մեկին բռնեմ , պոչից թել կապեմ տամ, ինչքան ուզում ես լարի :LOL: էլ Ձմեռ Պապիկին նեղություն մի տուր :Smile: 
             Ինձ հաճելի էր հավատալը ,  երբեմն այս տարիքում էլ եմ նրա գոյությանը հավատում :Blush:

----------

CactuSoul (01.09.2012), erexa (01.09.2012), ivy (01.09.2012), keyboard (01.09.2012), Նաիրուհի (03.09.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Դե, եթե կախարդանքի հավատաս, շատ էլ հավատալի կլինի ։ Ամբողջ հարցն էն ա՝ հավատում են, թե չէ։ 
> Էհ, բայց ես շատ էի սիրում էդ բիձուկին, ախր ինքը ո՞նց համարձակվեց սուտ դուրս գալ։ Մինչև հիմա չեմ հաշտվում էդ դաժան իրողության հետ։


Բայց հաստատ սո՞ւտ է դուրս եկել, ես չգիտես ինչու հավատում եմ, որ ինքը (էն ամենաիսկականը) մի տեղ ապրում է...

----------

keyboard (01.09.2012), Nimra (01.09.2012)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Ես միշտ էն թատրոնների ու միջոցառումների ձմեռ պապիկներին չեմ հավատացել, որովհետև իրենց կեղծ լինելը շատ ակնհայտ էր, բայց իսկական Ձմեռ պապիկին միշտ նամակներ գրում էի…
Ձմեռ պապիկից միշտ ոչ նյութական բաներ եմ ուզել, իսկ խաղալիքներ ու այլ բաներ ծնողներիցս էի ուզում: Ես հավատում էի , որ Ձմեռ Պապիկն անպայման այցելում է էն մարդկանց ,ով իր կարիքն ունի: 
Մանկապարտեզում էրեխեքը միշտ խոսում էին որ Ձմեռ Պապ չկա, ծնողներն են իրենց նվերները բարձի կամ տոնածառի տակ դնում: 
Ես չէի նեղանում , որ մամայիս ու պապայիս «բռնացնում էի» նվերը տոնածառի տակ դնելիս, ես մտածում էի որ Ձմեռ պապին էն երեխեքի մոտ ա գնում ում ծնողները նվեր չեն գնում…

Իսկ Ձմեռ Պապու մասին լեգենդը շատ լավն է , որ չպատմվի երեխաներին… Մանկությունը պայծառ ու բարի հեքիաթներն են դառնում, ինչ էի՞նք անելու առանց հեքիաթների:
Ինձ ծնողներս իսկական Սանտա Կլաուսի / Սուրբ Նիկողայոս կարծեմ/ ավանդությունն էլ էին պատմել, որը իր կյանքն ու միջոցները նվիրել է Սուրբ Ծննդի գիշերը երեխաներին նվերնել տալուն: Կարևորը ինքը եղել է :Love: 

Իսկ հիմա էլ եմ հավատում: Թող ինձ բոլորն ապացուցեն , որ լեգենդներն ու առասպելները իրական չեն, ես հավատում եմ, որ ցուրտ Լապլանդիայում ապրում է բարի-բարի Ձմեռ Պապը, ով չի մոռանում ոչ մի երեխայի մասին :Wink:

----------

Նաիրուհի (03.09.2012), Նիկեա (24.11.2016)

----------


## Chuk

Ինչքան պարզ, բայց միաժամանակ ինչքան բարդ թեմա է: Բարդ է, որովհետև երկու տեսակետներն էլ փաստարկված են, ունեն հիմքեր, տրամաբանություն: Բարդ է նաև, որովհետև եթե տարբեր մարդիկ կիրառում են տեսակետներից մեկը, դրանք բախվում են ու կարող են բերել վատ հետևանքների:

Ես հիշում եմ, որ մեր բակում «խելոքներ» կային, ովքեր «գիտեին», որ ձմեռ պապը հորինված կերպար է: Իրենք էդ մասին չէին մոռանում անպայման պատմել նրանց, ովքեր գիտեին, որ ձմեռ պապը կա: Այ սա բերում էր որոշակի շոկի՝ ոմանց մոտ: Երբ քո հասակակիցը քեզնից գողանում է հեքիաթը, որը քեզ համար սիրուն հյուսել էին: Հիմա ես օրինակ դժվար եմ պատկերացնում իմ ապագա երեխաների վիճակը. ու՞մ հավատան: Իրենց հայրիկին հավատան, որ ձմեռ պապը կա, թե՞ իրենց մայրիկին, որ ամեն դեպքում չկա: 


Ձմեռ պապը սիրուն կերպար է: Ու մի կարևոր բան, ինքը մի քիչ մեղմում է նոր տարու խիստ նյութական լինելը: Նոր տարին լրիվ նյութական արժեքների համակարգ է, մանավանդ հայերիս մոտ, երբ կարող ենք ամբողջ տարին աշխատել հատկապես այդ օրը (օրերը) լավ կազմակերպելու համար: Բայց մենք (ու ոչ միայն հայերս) չենք զլանում այդ նյութականությունը փոխանցել նաև մեր երեխեքին, նրանց նախապատրաստելով այդ օրվա հրաշք նվերներին: Ու ստացվում է, որ նոր տարուն երեխեքը սպասում են հիմնականում նվերի համար, նյութական օգուտ ստանալու համար: Սա լա՞վ է: Իմ կարծիքով չէ:

Ու հենց այդտեղ է մեր բարի ձմեռ պապիի դրական կողմերից մեկը: Որովհետև ինքը էդ նյութական արարողության մեջ ավելացնում է հոգեկանը, երևակայականը, հեքիաթը: Ինքը որոշ չափով կոտրում է այն նյութականությունը, որը կար նոր տարվա մեջ: Երեխեքը սպասում են ոչ միայն նվերի, այլև իրենց հեքիաթի հերոսին, երբեմն սպասում են ավելի շատ, քան բուն նվերին: 

Ու մնացածը ծնողի հմտության հարցն է: Որովհետև ձմեռ պապին գալիս է միշտ այն ժամանակ, երբ երեխան քնած է: Փոքրիկը սուտ քուն է մտնում ու աչքի պոչով նայում, թե երբ ա իր հերոսը գալու: Իսկ ծնողը բռնացնում ա փոքրիկի, մի պահ նիրհելու պահը, նվերը դնում իր համար նախատեսված տեղում, զարթնացում փոքրիկին ու պատմում, որ պապն եկավ ու գնաց: Այդ սպասումը, այդ հրաշք տեսնելու ցանկությունը փոքրիկին իհարկե ավելի անհոգ է դարձնում, իհարկե դա ավելի է նպաստում երևակայությանը:


Նամակների պահը: Ոչ մի վատ բան չկա, որ փոքրիկը ձմեռ պապին նամակ է գրում: Բայց իմ կարծիքով շատ սխալ է նամակով կոնկրետ նվեր ուզելու պրակտիկան: Սրա միակ նպատակը կարող է լինել էն, որ ծնողն իմանա, թե փոքրիկն ինչ է ուզում: Բայց էլ ի՞նչ ծնող ես, որ առանց էդ նամակի չես կարողանում իմանալ: Ուրեմն նամակը պետք է լինի ուրիշ բնույթի, ուղղակի նամակ ձմեռ պապին, հեքիաթի մի մաս: Իսկ փոքրիկը պետք է իմանա, որ ձմեռ պապն ինքն է ընտրում ինչ նվեր բերել: Ինչու՞ այս տարի այդքան շքեղ չէ նվերը: Որովհետև կա մի ցուրտ երկիր, որտեղ երեխեքը սոված ու առանց շորերի են մեծանում ու ավելի շատ ունեին շքեղ նվերների կարիք: Սա էլ թող լինի այն գիտակցականը, որը պետք է փոքրիկին:

Կգա մի պահ, երբ ծնողը կհասկանա, որ արդեն պետք է բացել հեքիաթի գաղտնիքը: Պահը լավ չի հասկանա, հոգ չի: Իրականում դա այնքան էլ մեծ ստրեսս չի լինի փոքրիկի համար:



Հիմա երկու բառ իմ նախընտրած մոդելի մասին: Գրող Ջոն Ռոնալդ Ռուել Թոլքինի մեթոդն է: Թոլքինը մի ամջող հեքիաթ էր հորինել իր երեխեքի համար: Ամեն տարի փոքրիկները ձմեռ պապից ոչ միայն նվեր էին ստանում, այլև նամակ: Այդ նամակում ձմեռ պապին պատմում էր իր տան, իր ընկերների, հյուսիային բևեռում կատարվող զվարճալի իսկ երբեմն անհանգստացնող իրադարձությունների մասին: Մոտ 20 տարի անընդմեջ Թոլքինը նամակներ էր գրում ձմեռ պապի անունից (երեխաներից մեկը մեծանում էր, մյուսը ծնվում): Էդ նամակները փոքրիկ հեքիաթներ էին Սպիտակ արջի ու իր զարմիկների, էլֆերի, թզուկների ու այլ կերպարների մասնակցությամբ: Բայց երեխեքին ներկայանում էին ոչ թե զուտ որպես հեքիաթներ, այլ իրենց լավ բարեկամ ձմեռ պապի գրած նամակներ, որտեղ իրենց բարեկամը պատմում էր իր կյանքի, չարաճճի արջի ու մյուսների մասին: Երեխաներն իրենց հերթին նամակներ էին գրում ձմեռ պապին, դնում բուխարու մեջ ու նամակներն հեքիաթի նման իրենք իրենց անհետանում էին: Թե Թոլքինը այդ ֆոկուսը ոնց էր անում, գրված չի, բայց ձևեր կարելի է գտնել նաև նամակների ստացումն ու ուղարկումը հեքիաթային ու հետաքրքիր, գրավիչ դարձնելու համար: 

Բոլոր նամակները չեն պահպանվել, բայց դրանց մի մասը հրապարակված են ու կարելի է գտնել ու կարդալ (ես կարդացել եմ): Ու կարծում եմ, որ նման հեքիաթ երեխեքի համար սարքելը շատ սիրուն ու լավ բան է  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (24.11.2016), Cassiopeia (02.09.2012), Նաիրուհի (03.09.2012), Ֆոտոն (02.09.2012)

----------


## sharick

Որ ինձ փոքր ժամանակ հարցնում էին ում ես ամենա շատը սիրում , ես պատասխանում եին Ձմեռ պապիկին :Smile:  :Երբ իմացա , որ Ձմեռ պապ գոյություն չունի այնպիսի մի հասթափություն ունեցա , կարծես աշխարհում էլ ոչ մի իրական ու ճիշտ բան չլիներ: Լացս գալիս էր , գիտեի , որ չկա , բայց միևնույն է չէի հաշտվում դրա հետ :Ծնողներիս ասում էի , որ պարտադիր նվերը դնեն տոնածառի տակ ու այնպես անեն , որ ես կարծեմ Ձմեռ պապն է դրել : 
 Բայց այ ինչ վերաբերվում է նրան , որ ծնողները երեխաներին հեքիաթ պատմելու տեղը իրենք տան նվերները , այդ հարցի շուրջ շատ եմ մտածել , բայց կարծում եմ դա հիանալի սուտ է , որ հնարում են ծնողները միայն ու միայ երեխաներին հեքիաթային հաճույք պատճառելու համար: Հաճելին ոչ թէ նվերն է այլ այն սպասումը , որ Ձմեռ պապը , որը ամբողջ տարին Հյուսիսում է բնակվում , այ օրը գալիս է իր հեքիաթային եղնիկների հետ և աշխարհի բոլոր երեխաներին իրենց ուզած նվերներն է տալիս: Դա լինում է տարվա մեջ մեկ անգամ և դրան սպասում ես ամբողջ տարին մի առանձնահատուկ սպասումով , այդ օրը քեզ կախարդանքներով լի մի օր է թվում , անընդհատ նայում ես ժամին ... մի խոսքով Ձմեռ պապը իմ մանկական հուշերում այնպես վառ , խորհրդավոր է մնացել : 

 Ես բոբոր երեխաներին ցանկանում եմ , որ ունենան այդ հիանալի հրաշքի զգացումը Ձմեռ պապի հետ կապված: Դա հիանալի սուտ  է ու էտ սուտը ինչքան երկար տևի , այնքան ավելի լավ  :Admin:

----------


## ivy

Վաղուց էս թեման չի թարմացվել. հետաքրքիր է՝ էստեղ գրառում անողներից շատերը հիմա ինչ կարծիքի են էս հարցի վերաբերյալ, երբ արդեն ոչ միայն սեփական փորձից են մոտենում հարցին, այլև իրենց երեխաների հետ ունեցած փորձից: Մի բան փոխվե՞լ է տեսակետներում: 
Մնացածների կարծիքներն էլ են հետաքրքիր:

----------

boooooooom (24.11.2016), Աթեիստ (24.11.2016), Ուլուանա (24.11.2016)

----------


## boooooooom

Հենց էսօր ռադիոյից սա լսեցի



> Американские психологи рекомендовали родителям не скрывать от детей правду о том, что Санта Клауса не существует. По мнению ученых, подобная ложь может оказаться губительной для детей, пишет «Лента.Ру» со ссылкой на исследование.
> 
> Специалисты утверждают, что когда дети узнают о том, что рождественский волшебник, который живет на Северном полюсе, просто выдумка, подростки оказываются «в трудной моральной ситуации».


Բայց երևի սա էլ մի մշակույթի հին մասնիկ է, որ թեկուզ, եթե ոչ մի երեխա չհավատա, թող մնա էլի. ես որ չեմ հիշում որ սթրես տարած լինեմ ձմեռ պապիկի հորինված լինելու կապակցությամբ:

----------

Տրիբուն (28.11.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Վաղուց էս թեման չի թարմացվել. հետաքրքիր է՝ էստեղ գրառում անողներից շատերը հիմա ինչ կարծիքի են էս հարցի վերաբերյալ, երբ արդեն ոչ միայն սեփական փորձից են մոտենում հարցին, այլև իրենց երեխաների հետ ունեցած փորձից: Մի բան փոխվե՞լ է տեսակետներում: 
> Մնացածների կարծիքներն էլ են հետաքրքիր:


Հա, փոխվել է. հիմա չեմ կողմնորոշվում՝ որն է ճիշտը  :Jpit: ։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում մեր երեխային Ձմեռ պապիկը նվերներ բերում է առայժմ  :Blush: ։ 
Բարդ հարց է...

----------

Apsara (24.11.2016), Աթեիստ (25.11.2016)

----------


## Apsara

երեխաներին հեքիաթներ ու հրաշքներ պետք են, անկասկած, վառ երևակայությունը հենց այդ ժամանակ է ձևավորվում, չեմ պակերացնում, որ երեխաներիս միայն սև ռեալիստական ոճով մեծացնեմ, սև, որովհետև օբյեկտիվ իրականության գույնը հիմնականում էդ ա, մեկ-մեկ  բացանում ա

----------

Smokie (26.11.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էս թեման կարդում եմ, նենց վստահ եք գրում, որ սկսում եմ կասկածել, որ Ձմեռ Պապ իսկականից չկա։
Բա էս քանի տարի ա ո՞վ ա երեխեքին էդ նվերները բերում։

Հըլը Վերայից պարզեմ։  :Angry2: 

Արդեն երեխեքից ճշտում ենք, թե ինչ են ուզում, որ իշմար ուղարկենք Պապիկին։
Մեր մեծերը միշտ էկոնոմ ռեժիմում են, Ձմեռ Պապուն ծախսի տակ չեն գցում։
Տրդատին էլ իրա ճաշակով մի հարմար բան բերում ա։

----------

Apsara (26.11.2016), boooooooom (25.11.2016), Enna Adoly (25.11.2016), Quyr Qery (01.12.2016), Մուշու (27.11.2016), Տրիբուն (28.11.2016)

----------


## Enna Adoly

աաաաա, զարմանում եմ, որ նույնիսկ սենց թեմա կա  :LOL: 
Մինչև 12 տարեկան ես իրոք հավատում էի Ձմեռ պապիկին ու սաղ տարիքակիցներիս համոզում էի, ինձ համար Նոր տարվա ամենատպավորված ու սիրուն պահերը հենց դրանք էին, որ անհամբեր սպասում էի նվերները բերի, մամաս էլ նենց հմուտ ձևով պլանավորում էր, որ կասկածի տեղ չէր մնում, ու իմ Նոր տարիները միշտ կախարդական մթնոլորտով էին անցնում, որովհետև նույնիսկ նվերները ստանալուց հետո Ձմեռ պապիկի  հոտը, Ձմեռ պապիկի հետքերը, բա ոնց եկավ, երբ եկավ։ Մի անգամ պատուհանը բաց էր թողում, պատուհանի ծայրին կարմիր թել, մյուս անգամ նվերս փակում էր կանաչ կտորով, էն մյուս անգամ նվերների կեսը զանգը տալիս էր, թողնում դռան մոտ․․․ Ասածս ինչ ա․ իմ կարծիքով երեխեքի մոտ պետքա ստեղծել էն զգացումը, որ կյանքը իրոք էնքան կախարդական ա, ինչքան իրանց թվում ա, հա, ես մեծացել եմ, հետո ինչ, որ հնարավոր ա Ձմեռ պապ չկա, մեկ ա զգացումը, որ կախարդական բաներ կան մնում ա իմ մեջ, ոչ թե ես էդ հույսով եմ ապրում, չէ՛, այլ էդ իմ առօրյայի մի մասն ա, միշտ կա զգացում, որ առօրեականությունից, կենցաղային մանր-մունր խնդիրներից, նյութապաշտությունից բացի ուրիշ բան կա մարդկանց, երևույթների մեջ։ Ու հիմա հարցնում եք, որ փոքր տարիքից ասենք, թե աշխարհը ինչքան մռայլ ա, ու Ձմեռ պապիկ նույնիսկ չկա ու սենց բաներ ։Դ գժվե՞լ եք ինչ է  :LOL:

----------

Apsara (26.11.2016), boooooooom (25.11.2016), Cassiopeia (25.11.2016), Chuk (28.11.2016), kitty (27.11.2016), Mr. Annoying (25.11.2016), Quyr Qery (01.12.2016), Smokie (26.11.2016), Աթեիստ (25.11.2016), Գաղթական (28.11.2016), Նաիրուհի (25.11.2016), Նիկեա (25.11.2016)

----------


## Նիկեա

ասել եմ, ասում եմ ու կասեմ` ես որ մեծանամ, Ձմեռ պապ եմ դառնալու ու թող համարձակվի ինչ֊որ մեկը բարձրաձայնել, թե իբր ես գոյություն չունեն  :Jpit:

----------

boooooooom (25.11.2016), Cassiopeia (27.11.2016), John (26.11.2016), Mr. Annoying (25.11.2016), Smokie (26.11.2016), Աթեիստ (26.11.2016), Գաղթական (28.11.2016), Նաիրուհի (25.11.2016), Ուլուանա (27.11.2016), Տրիբուն (28.11.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, փոխվել է. հիմա չեմ կողմնորոշվում՝ որն է ճիշտը ։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում մեր երեխային Ձմեռ պապիկը նվերներ բերում է առայժմ ։ 
> Բարդ հարց է...


Ձմեռ Պապիկը իմ երեխեքին էլ ա նվեր բերում մինչև հիմա։ Դաժե երեխեքի մամային ու պապային ա բերում, տո տատիին ու պապիին էլ վրից  :LOL:  Ախր սենց կայֆոտ բանը ո՞նց կարելի ա հարամ անել։ Ես սաղ կյանքս հավատացել եմ Ձմեռ Պապիին ու հավատալու եմ։

----------

Մուշու (01.12.2016), Նիկեա (29.11.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ...
> Մինչև 12 տարեկան ես իրոք հավատում էի Ձմեռ պապիկին ու սաղ տարիքակիցներիս համոզում էի...


Ես մինչև հիմա մորքուրիս աղջկա հետ չեմ խոսում, քանի որ առաջին ագամ ինքն ա ինձ ասել, որ Ձմեռ Պապի չկա ․․․ 18 տարեկանում ․․․․ քիչ էր մնում տայի սպանեի։

----------

Quyr Qery (01.12.2016), Մուշու (01.12.2016), Նիկեա (29.11.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչքան պարզ, բայց միաժամանակ ինչքան բարդ թեմա է: Բարդ է, որովհետև երկու տեսակետներն էլ փաստարկված են, ունեն հիմքեր, տրամաբանություն: Բարդ է նաև, որովհետև եթե տարբեր մարդիկ կիրառում են տեսակետներից մեկը, դրանք բախվում են ու կարող են բերել վատ հետևանքների:
> 
> Ես հիշում եմ, որ մեր բակում «խելոքներ» կային, ովքեր «գիտեին», որ ձմեռ պապը հորինված կերպար է: Իրենք էդ մասին չէին մոռանում անպայման պատմել նրանց, ովքեր գիտեին, որ ձմեռ պապը կա: Այ սա բերում էր որոշակի շոկի՝ ոմանց մոտ: Երբ քո հասակակիցը քեզնից գողանում է հեքիաթը, որը քեզ համար սիրուն հյուսել էին: Հիմա ես օրինակ դժվար եմ պատկերացնում իմ ապագա երեխաների վիճակը. ու՞մ հավատան: Իրենց հայրիկին հավատան, որ ձմեռ պապը կա, թե՞ իրենց մայրիկին, որ ամեն դեպքում չկա: 
> 
> 
> Ձմեռ պապը սիրուն կերպար է: Ու մի կարևոր բան, ինքը մի քիչ մեղմում է նոր տարու խիստ նյութական լինելը: Նոր տարին լրիվ նյութական արժեքների համակարգ է, մանավանդ հայերիս մոտ, երբ կարող ենք ամբողջ տարին աշխատել հատկապես այդ օրը (օրերը) լավ կազմակերպելու համար: Բայց մենք (ու ոչ միայն հայերս) չենք զլանում այդ նյութականությունը փոխանցել նաև մեր երեխեքին, նրանց նախապատրաստելով այդ օրվա հրաշք նվերներին: Ու ստացվում է, որ նոր տարուն երեխեքը սպասում են հիմնականում նվերի համար, նյութական օգուտ ստանալու համար: Սա լա՞վ է: Իմ կարծիքով չէ:
> 
> Ու հենց այդտեղ է մեր բարի ձմեռ պապիի դրական կողմերից մեկը: Որովհետև ինքը էդ նյութական արարողության մեջ ավելացնում է հոգեկանը, երևակայականը, հեքիաթը: Ինքը որոշ չափով կոտրում է այն նյութականությունը, որը կար նոր տարվա մեջ: Երեխեքը սպասում են ոչ միայն նվերի, այլև իրենց հեքիաթի հերոսին, երբեմն սպասում են ավելի շատ, քան բուն նվերին: 
> 
> ...


Լրիվ նույն կարծիքին եմ մնացել, դեռ մի բան էլ ավելի «ռադիկալ» դարձել  :Jpit:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Տղաս, երբ փոքր էր, մի անգամ հարցրեց. բա ո՞նց ա Ձմեռ Պապը մի գիշերվա մեջ հասցնում աշխարհի բոլոր երեխաներին նվերներ տանի: Հետո մի քիչ մտածեց ու ինքն էլ պատասխանեց իր հարցին. լավ, իմացա, կանգնեցնում ա ժամանակը, բաժանում նվերները, հետո նորից միացնում ժամանակը:  :Liolx: 


Քանի դեռ երևույթը բացատրվում է, արժե հավատալ: Այլապես ամեն ինչ էլ կարելի է կասկածի տակ դնել ու չոր-չոր ապրել  :Sad:

----------

Cassiopeia (29.11.2016), Chuk (29.11.2016), John (29.11.2016), Smokie (05.12.2016), Աթեիստ (29.11.2016), Մուշու (01.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (30.11.2016), Նիկեա (29.11.2016), Ուլուանա (29.11.2016), Տրիբուն (29.11.2016)

----------


## keyboard

Գայուշը իրանից մեծերի հետ ա շփվում, դրանք իրան ասել էին, որ ձմեռ պապ չկա, մի օր իրար հետ մենակ տեղ էինք գնում, լրիվ «ուժերը կենտրոնացրեց» ու հարցրեց.
-Պապ, ձմեռ պապի կա՞, Հասիկոն ասում ա, որ դուք եք առնում նվերները։
-Գայ ջան, ձմեռ պապի, սանտա կլաուսի ու կաղանդ պապի մասին ամեն ինչը հենցնենց չի եղել, ժողովուրդը ունեցել ա նման մեկը, ով նվերներ ա բաժանել, դրա համար կա ձմեռ պապինու մնացածին հավատալու առիթ, բացի էդ, հրաշքներին հավատալը լավ բան ա, դու հավատա ու քո կյանքում անպայման հրաշքներ կլինեն։
Ուրախացավ ու էլ բան չհարցրեց։
Նատան պատմում ա, որ էդ խոսակցությունից հետո Նատային հարցրել ա.
-Բա որ իմ ուզածը խանութներում չկա, ձմեռ պապին որտեղի՞ց ա առնում։
Ու ինքն էլ միանգամից պատասխանել ա.
-Հա լավ, ստեղծում ա ուրեմ։
Էլինան, դե դեռ ուղղակի ուրախանում ա նվերներով։
Գայուշը մի քանի տարի ա տիկնիկի կալյասկա ա ուզում, մեծ, 3 ականի, որ կարողանա տիկնիկին մեջը դնի, մենք էլ միշտ մտածում էինք, որ դրա տեղը մի պետքական բան առնենք, ինչը ավելի շատ մեզ ա պետք քան իրան ու էս տարի որոշեցինք, որ վերջ, իրա ուզածը պիտի լինի ու իրա հրաշքը պիտի իականանա ու արդեն պատրաստել ենք իրա նվերը։
Էլինան ամեն օր ձմեռ պապիից նվեր ա ստանում, քանի որ մուլտեր ա նայում ու էդ մուլտհերքսներից ա ուզում։
Հա մենք ամեն օր Էլինային խաղալիք ենք առնում ու հա, երջանկությունը փողի մեջ չի, բայց ես ամեն օր իմ երեխեքի համար 1500 դրամով «երջանկություն» եմ առնում։
Էն որ էդ խաղալիքին սպասելուց ու վերցնելուց հետո էդ ուրախույունն ու աչքերի փայլը տեսնում ես, էլ ոչ մի բան պետք չի։
Հա, կարող ա մեկը մտածի երես եմ տալիս, եսիմ ինչ եմ անում, հա տենց լավ ա, իմ երեխեն ա, ես տենց ճիշտ եմ համարում։
Ես չգիտեմ ինչ կյանք կունենան իմ երեխեքը ու քանի ես կարամ իրանց համար երջանկությունը «առնեմ» ես միշտ էլ առնելու եմ։

----------

Cassiopeia (29.11.2016), Chilly (01.12.2016), Chuk (30.11.2016), Enna Adoly (29.11.2016), Quyr Qery (01.12.2016), Smokie (30.11.2016), Մուշու (01.12.2016), Յոհաննես (29.11.2016), Նիկեա (29.11.2016)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Մի բան հիշեցի. ընկերուհուս տղան՝ 9 տարեկան, անվերապահորեն հավատում է Ձմեռ Պապի գոյությանը այնպես, որ եթե նրան ասեն ճշմարտությունը, թե իրեն ֆռացրել են՝ Ձմեռ Պապ գոյություն չունի, նա համարում է, որ ճիշտ հակառակը՝ իրեն ֆռացնում են այ հենց էն ժամանակ, երբ ասում են, թե գոյություն չունի: Եվ այդպես ֆռացնելու պատճառներն էլ իր համար բացատրելի են. որ նվեր չուզի:

Ի դեպ, անցյալ տարի, ընկերուհիս պատմում է, Ձմեռ Պապին ուղղված իր նամակում մեծ ցուցակ էր գրել նվերների՝ թե ինչ կուզենար ստանալ: Ու երբ ընկերուհիս վախեցած նայում է ցուցակին ու կմկմում՝ թե մի քիչ շատ չի՞..., տղան պատասխանում է. ՛՛Մա՛մ, մի անհանգստացի, էս բոլորը ձրի՛ ա   :Ok: ՛՛:    :Jpit:

----------

John (30.11.2016), Smokie (30.11.2016), Արէա (30.11.2016), Գաղթական (30.11.2016), Մուշու (01.12.2016), Նիկեա (30.11.2016), Ուլուանա (30.11.2016)

----------


## Արշակ

Տնաշեններ, էդ որ ասում եք․ «Ես մինչև հիմա Ձմեռ պապին հավատում եմ»‎, գոնե էդ հավատալը չակերտների մեջ գրեք էլի  :Jpit:  Ես էլ եմ հեքիաթներին «հավատում», գեղարվեստական կինոների հերոսներին էլ եմ «հավատում», կինո նայելուց էլ կարող ա տխուր պահ լինի, հոնքուր–հոնքուր լաց լինեմ, բայց բոլորս էլ տարբերում ենք գեղարվեստական կինոն դոկումենտալից։ ՈՒ եթե հանկարծ մեկը ձեր վրա դոկումենտալի տեղ գեղարվեստական կինո սաղացնի, կջղայնանաք, չէ՞։ 
Օրինակ, Հայլուր որ նայում եք, ջղայնանում եք, չէ՞‎։ Որտև հեքիաթներ են պատմում՝ իրականության տեղ ներկայացնելով  :LOL: 

Մի խոսքով լեգենդներ ու հեքիաթներ պատմելու մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում, որտև խաբեություն չկա ու ամեն մարդ ինքն ա որոշում թե ինչ մակարդակում դրանց հավատա ու իրական դիտարկի։ Ձմեռ Պապիկն էլ գուցե կարելի ա տենց ներկայացնել։

----------

